# Bigger Tires for 66 gto



## davyinchico (Nov 17, 2019)

I want to replace my 14in rims with 15,16 or17 rims(after the disc brake conversion). What are max sizes that will work without steering, handling and clearance problems??? 66 GTO


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

I don't know the answer to your question, but I'm looking for 14" rallye 1 wheels if your selling any?


----------



## ronayers1965 (Feb 14, 2019)

michaelfind said:


> I don't know the answer to your question, but I'm looking for 14" rallye 1 wheels if your selling any?


I can't speak to the 66, but on my 65 I installed American Racing wheels 17X8" in the rear with Pirelli 245/45R17 and 17X7" in front with 225/45R 17. I originally had them all the same size, but had a clearance problem in the front at the rear/bottom of the fender of the tire touching, so had to go with a more narrow wheel and shorter profile tire. (see attached Before photo). I believe the fender profile is similar on the 65 & 66, so this should work fine for you. The wheels have the standard 3/34-4" back set. I am really happy with the fit and look of my new wheels.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have 225/40 17 and 255/40/17 on 8" wheels. 4" and something
backset. I







trimmed off some inner fender well when I had those same tires on 9.5 wheels


----------



## flameout1 (Jul 26, 2010)

davyinchico said:


> I want to replace my 14in rims with 15,16 or17 rims(after the disc brake conversion). What are max sizes that will work without steering, handling and clearance problems??? 66 GTO


----------



## flameout1 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a 67 gto put 225 45 17 on front and 225 50 17 on rear no problem


----------



## davyinchico (Nov 17, 2019)

michaelfind said:


> I don't know the answer to your question, but I'm looking for 14" rallye 1 wheels if your selling any?





michaelfind said:


> I don't know the answer to your question, but I'm looking for 14" rallye 1 wheels if your selling any?


----------



## davyinchico (Nov 17, 2019)

I will be selling my original 14 in Ralley 1 wheels with tires Firestones 775x14 red lines 5 of them in excellent condition. they are complete.. Let me know how to contact you... Im in No. Calif...………...davyinchico


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

I went w American racing wheels vn501 500 mono cast
17x8 up front w nitto 235/45
17x9 rear (5” back space w no offset) nitto 275/40 

all fits but very close. Had to trim rear wheel well trim. Have adjustable coil overs on all 4 corners, so I can manipulate the car stance and clearance.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

I did mine last year, 17x8 in the front with Nitto 555 tire at 225/45 and 17x9.5 rim in the rear with Nitto's again, 275/40 in the rears. I also did the coil over install, both front and rear and love the way it turned out. Like you, I can adjust ride height at any time. The rims I ordered were American Racing with a B/S on the rear at 4.95" and offset at 0, if I remember correctly. The fronts where 4.25" B/S and the same offset.


----------



## CSD (Oct 15, 2018)

here is pic of how mine sits. Almost done with her.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

I installed Rallye 1's in 15x7 with 4.25" back spacing using 245/60/15 on my 1966. Lots of room in the rear, clears the front with a small amout to spare. Suspension is roughly stock. It would have looked nice with a 15x8 in the rear, but I like being able to rotate the tires if I want to.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

davyinchico said:


> I will be selling my original 14 in Ralley 1 wheels with tires Firestones 775x14 red lines 5 of them in excellent condition. they are complete.. Let me know how to contact you... Im in No. Calif...………...davyinchico


I'm in Central Texas so I don't know how much shipping would be for wheels and tires, I suspect quite a bit of monet. I don't like to publicly post my email but can't figure out how to PM with this "upgraded" system.


----------

